# 3120 hot saw info



## Dustruss

I'm new to site and in need of info on who can build a good 3120 race saw? Anybody have a suggestion? I have a 3120 already and I want to beat all the locals at my hometown cutting contest. Most of the guys here just run woods ported saws. So 
who builds the best 3120?


----------



## chainsawnut460

Just my opinion but cliff helsel builds a crazy fast 3120


----------



## moody

chainsawnut460 said:


> Just my opinion but cliff helsel builds a crazy fast 3120



$$$ will determine how fast he wants to go.
If I ever have $5k laying around I'll have one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jonsered raket

Helsels build one of the best 3120's out there. I would choose Simon Bertrand If I was having one built for myself. His record should speak for itself.


----------

